# Animations Probleme bei Skyrim *ohne* installierte Mod´s. (Kann nicht mehr schmieden)



## Smeagle81 (23. Januar 2014)

*Animations Probleme bei Skyrim *ohne* installierte Mod´s. (Kann nicht mehr schmieden)*

Da ich bis jetzt nichts gelesen habe zu meinem Problem,..mach ich halt nen neuen Thread auf.

Hallo Leute,

Ich spiele Skyrim schon recht lange (ohne addon´s) und musste auch öfters mal neu anfangen, da ich vergessen habe beim Windows neu aufsetzen meine Speicherstände zu sichern...aber nun zum wirklichen Problem.

Ich habe jetzt seit einiger Zeit (1Woche) das Problem, dass ich nicht mehr schmieden kann.

Ich klicke auf die Schmiede und es passiert nix, es ändert sich nur kurz die Perspektive, also in die 3 Person Ansicht, und ich kann für 3 sec. nichts machen (bewegen etc.) ich kann auch keinen Verzauberungstisch, Schleifstein, Schmelze usw. benutzen immer 3 sec. stillstand und dann kann ich mich wieder bewegen bzw. umsehen.

Was habe ich schon unternommen?

- addon´s gekauft auf Hoffnung, das dieses Problem behoben wird.

- einige Speicherstände zurück geladen um zu sehen, ob es beim früheren Speicherstand dieses Problem auch besteht.. ja tut es. Ich habe vor kurzem ca. 200 Speicherstande gelöscht und ca. die 10 letzten Speicherstände gelassen die aktueller waren.

- Ich benutze nur das Standard HighResTexturPack von Steam, sonst habe ich keine Mod´s geladen, da es auch so hübsch genug aussieht für mich.

- neuen Grafikkarten Treiber Installiert für meine HD 5850er 
- Pc ist im Moment nicht übertaktet also auf Standard steht alles.
- Google zum glühen gebracht, aber nichts zu meinem Problem gefunden 
- Spiel komplett gelöscht und neu installiert hab ich auch schon

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe mir wie gesagt die ganzen addon´s gekauft, aber leider besteht das Problem immer noch und ich hab keine Lust wieder von null anzufangen, da ich schon auf Stufe 52 bin und bevor ich nochmal anfange, würde ich eher das Game verstauben lassen und ich würde es nicht wieder spielen. Ich bin echt endtäuscht und bin echt verzweifelt, weil es ja doch echt spaß macht dieses Game zu zocken. 
Vielleicht hängt es auch damit zusammen, das vor kurzem auch 2 Typen von den Gefährten mir immer gefolgt sind und mich dauernd angequatscht haben(echt nervig) vielleicht hat das auch damit zu tun? einen Kombibug würde ich mal sagen  denn ab da bin ich der Meinung, ging es mit der Schmiede auch nicht mehr. Ist es vielleicht ein Animationsbug?? 

Kann mir irgend einer helfen?? BITTE!!!!!! Ich hoffe dieses Problem ist bekannt und kann behoben werden.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2014)

Kann es vlt mit nem Virenscanner zusammenhängen oder so? ^^


Und hast Du denn auch genug Rohstoffe, mal ganz blöd gefragt?


 Scheinbar passiert so was immer mal http://www.nirn.de/forum/index.php/topic,28594.0.html  aber dass es dauerhaft bleibt...? Bist Du denn, wenn das passiert, einfach mal weitergegangen und hast es später erneut versucht?


----------



## Smeagle81 (24. Januar 2014)

dein Link habe ich auch gefunden und auch schon ausprobiert, aber hat nicht geholfen.

 Ich habe trotz meines Problems ganz normal weiter gespielt und Quest´s gelöst und hab es auch stunden später versucht in anderen Städten usw. bei mir hat das einfache weiter spielen nichts gebracht und ja ich habe die Taschen voll mit Rohstoffen. 
 Ich habe den Windows eignen Virenscanner und hatte damit noch nie Probleme in Skyrim, wie gesagt es ist jetzt seit einer Woche und so einen Bug hatte ich auch noch nie. Und ich war schon einmal auf Stufe 52 und hatte es damals auch nicht da lief alles glatt.

 Komisch das dieses Problem nicht öfters vor kommt.. kann doch nicht sein, dass es nur eine Handvoll Leute gibt die das gleiche Problem haben und denen nicht geholfen werden kann. Und ich glaube dem Support dieses Problem zu melden würde auch nix bringen, da würden eh die Standard Fragen und Schritte erklärt werden die ich schon gelesen habe und auch schon ausprobiert habe...steht ja alles oben was ich schon unternommen habe. Wie kann man sich seine Speicherstände zerschießen ohne das man was gemacht hat am Spiel???


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2014)

Da snd SO viele Faktoren dabei, das kann man unmöglich sagen. Das Spiel ist einfach extrem komplex. Und vlt hat es doch was mit dem HD-Mod zu tun?


----------



## GSGALAXY (24. Januar 2014)

Du schreibst, daß du jetzt alle DLCs hast - die dich anquasselnden und dich verfolgende Typen sind Kultisten und gehören zur Story des DLCs Dragonborn ... solange man also  nicht mit diesen interagiert,werden sie einem verfolgen, bis man sich ihnen stellt. Nur wenn man Dragonborn abschaltet, sind sie für diese Zeit weg.

Ich würde z.B. die DLCs abschalten zum Test. 

Oder zusätzlich eine neue Figur erstellen und damit Skyrim neu anfangen - das dauert aber nicht allzu lange, bis man wieder das erste Mal an eine Schmiede ran kann und sehen, ob es damit geht.

Da du schreibst, daß es weder mit noch ohne DLC funktioniert - auch nicht funzt, wenn neu installiert, dann hat sich definitiv ein Fehler in deinen Savegames festgesetzt.
Schlecht ist, daß du viele Savegames gelöscht hast, bis auf die letzten 10. Man muss evtl. weiter zurück in den Spielständen, als nur ein paar.

Was man noch machen könnte, ist sich nach Mods in Sachen Schmiede und schmieden umzuschauen, diese einzubinden eine nach der anderen - vielleicht hilft dies, das Schmieden wiederum so zu beeinflussen, daß hier die Funktion wiederhergestellt wird ...

Einen Grund für solche Bugs kenn ich aber auch nicht - bei mir bei verschiedenen Fehlern über die Zeit half fast nur zurückgehen in den Spielständen und Mods an- und abschalten (ich habe über 200 eingebunden).

Man kann auch mal nachschauen, welche Dateigrösse die Spielstände haben. Liegen sie um 15MB Grösse, ist es normal, sind sie viel grösser (über 20 und mehr), dann zeigt dies oft auch auf ein Problem in diesen grossen Spielständen hin ....


----------



## Smeagle81 (24. Januar 2014)

Danke erst mal für die Antwort.

 Die Typen die mich verfolgt haben sind welche von den Gefährten (Werwolf) die beiden Brüder. Das Verfolgungsproblem hat sich aber mit der Zeit wieder gelegt, weil ich diesen Abschnitt der Gefährten beendet hatte. Also ich war nachher der Anführer der Gefährten und dann war das Problem auch gegessen...weiß nicht woran das lag. Dachte das hatte auch mit der Schmiede zu tun, da beide Bugs fast gleich auftraten. 

 Die Kultisten von Dragonborn haben mich in Weißlauf auf einmal angegriffen...die kannte ich noch nicht und das hab ich auch nicht als Bug gesehen.

 Ich habe jetzt nen neuen Char angefangen und bin gleich zu der ersten Schmiede gerannt die mir vor die Flinte kam und das Problem ist weg. 

 Naja.. mal gucken, ich werde wohl doch wieder von vorne anfangen und meine Speicherstände nie wieder löschen, dachte halt, dass die knappen 350 Speicherstände irgendwann auf die Performance gehen, aber egal... dann ist es halt so. Bin mit meinem neuen Char schon wieder auf Stufe 10 und bis 52 ist es ja nicht mehr weit . 

 Also niemals die Speicherstände löschen... kann fatale Folgen haben


----------



## GSGALAXY (25. Januar 2014)

Okay ... ich hab jetzt schon über 500 Stunden in dem Spiel auf dem Buckel - und hab die Gefährten-Questreihe nur angefangen, aber noch nicht weitergespielt ... auch z.B. nicht den speziellen Diebes-Pfad ... deswegen wusste ich nicht, daß man von Werwolf-Gefährten verfolgt wird  .

Ich habe auch viele Speicherstände - allerdings kopier ich ältere aus dem Haupt-Savegame Ordner heraus an andere Stelle, da ich bemerkt hatte, daß der Zugriff auf die Savegame-Auswahl sich mit der Zeit verlangsamt, zumindest kam es mir so vor. So behalte ich nicht mehr als vielleicht bis zu 100 Speicherstände, eher weniger, im Skyrim-Savegame Ordner, bevor ich wieder einige verschiebe.

Ich habe es mir von Anfang an angewöhnt, oft zu speichern, da ich definitiv so früh wie möglich gute Mods einfügen wollte und was ich bisher eingefügt habe, gibt Skyrim nochmals einen Schub gegenüber der Originalfassung. Natürlich wähle ich Mods mit Bedacht, aber es gibt schon verdammt tolle Mods, welche das Erlebnis Skyrim erheblich anheben, Grafik- wie Spieltechnisch (auch ENB Optik z.B., was nicht direkt ein Mod sondern eine externe Grafikeinbindung ist). Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden (aber alleine, daß eines der frühen Mods es ermöglichte, daß mein Gefährte nicht immer hinter mir her rannte während ich auf einem Pferd ritt, war Goldwert usw.) ...

Also man muss jetzt vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt alle älteren Spielstände behalten - man kann sich ja in bestimmten gleichmässigen Abständen einige herauspicken und nur diese behalten. Aber das richtet sich ja auch natürlich nach dem verfügbaren Festplattenplatz.


----------



## HVLP (25. Januar 2014)

Es liegt vielleicht daran dass du Das Spiel Neu Installiert hast + Alle DLC´s kann es daran Ligen das du erst Schmieden Lernen musst, gehe dazu zum Flusswald zu den Schmied er wird dir dann dass schmieden bei bringen


----------



## Smeagle81 (27. Januar 2014)

mit Stufe 52 war ich auf der Schmiede Stufe 90 und musste nicht nach Flusswald. Habe auch schon ca. 450 Std. Spielzeit also ich weiß schon recht gut was ich da tue 

 Ich denke es lag am Spielstand löschen...denn es ging bei mir beim löschen recht fix *im Spiel*. X A X A X A X A usw... ich denke da ist das Spiel mal ins stocken geraten und hat den Fehler verursacht...denn 350 mal X und A drücken aufm Gamepad, da will man schnell durch sein. Ich werde wohl auch nur noch per direkter Dateilöschung meinen Speicher minimieren. Denn ich habe kein bock nochmal anzufangen... hab das Game bestimmt schon vier mal neu angespielt. 

 So... dann hat sich das hier auch erledigt, trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe.

 Gruß


----------

